# how much are baby pigeons



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

i have not got pigeons yet but if i got some and breeded them after i got to many would selling some be ok i mean this in a nice way because i would like to mate my pigeons but not overload my shed so if you could sell them how much would an average baby sell for in pounds please

*edit*
breed:most likely fantails
genorosatiy*: fairly kind


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

once you have reached your goal of baby pigeons you can separate the cock from the hen or replace any eggs they lay with wooden or plastic eggs
that way you dont have baby pigeons that you have to find homes for


----------



## barron2009 (Jan 22, 2009)

depends on the breed and how genorouse u are lol


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

barron2009 said:


> depends on the breed and how genorouse u are lol


read my edited part


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You aren't going to make any money off of selling Pigeons and there isn't a huge demand to begin with. It's not all that easy to find a responsible home either.


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charis said:


> You aren't going to make any money off of selling Pigeons and there isn't a huge demand to begin with. It's not all that easy to find a responsible home either.


charis people round my area are quite fond of pets like birds pigeons ect... but averagely would you say about £2- £5???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> once you have reached your goal of baby pigeons you can separate the cock from the hen or replace any eggs they lay with wooden or plastic eggs
> that way you dont have baby pigeons that you have to find homes for


this is the best advice, that way you don't have to find homes for them.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

Charis said:


> You aren't going to make any money off of selling Pigeons and there isn't a huge demand to begin with. It's not all that easy to find a responsible home either.


*WHAT?????*i sell mine from £15 and i say they cost a bout under £5 to feed in till 6 weeks that means you get £10 profit and a bag of pigeon food costs a round £10 so the birds pay for them selfs and you get a profit if you sell more than one say if you sold six you will get £90 say a bag of food lasts 2 weeks you can buy 4 months worth of food i would say its worth it to breed and sell


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

james fillbrook said:


> *WHAT?????*i sell mine from £15 and i say they cost a bout under £5 to feed in till 6 weeks that means you get £10 profit and a bag of pigeon food costs a round £10 so the birds pay for them selfs and you get a profit if you sell more than one say if you sold six you will get £90 say a bag of food lasts 2 weeks you can buy 4 months worth of food i would say its worth it to breed and sell


that is if you know what you are doing to care for them, all homes are not going to be the best. I don't like selling to just anyone that gives me a dollar, and if you breed just to sell who knows what kind of home they go to...all of them can not be good ones.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> that is if you know what you are doing to care for them, all homes are not going to be the best. I don't like selling to just anyone that gives me a dollar, and if you breed just to sell who knows what kind of home they go to...all of them can not be good ones.


no don t get me wrong


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

If you are looking at raising pigeons for profit, you would be making a very wrong investment. You could sell a few, but by the time you figure in feed, record keeping, housing and vet, you re not going to make as much as you would think.
A lot of people thought raising pigeons for food would make them rich and that is why there are so many homeless pigeons.
Even the guys who raise the thousand dollar pigeons do not really make a profit on them. Their pigeons are part of their life and they have worked hard to establish a good reputation.
Please reconsider, pigeons are a hobby, not a business.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Fantail2009, I would think you would need to have many pigeons before you could see any kind of profit from breeding and selling them. I doubt it is worth the initial outlay of $ to do this.

Best to have a few to simply love and enjoy their companionship.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Fantail2009, I would think you would need to have many pigeons before you could see any kind of profit from breeding and selling them. I doubt it is worth the initial outlay of $ to do this.
> 
> Best to have a few to simply love and enjoy their companionship.


true you would need say 30+ pairs and not get into racing them i just make a profit not much trough but they pay for them selfs


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't see a huge demand, there have been the same pigeons for sale on my local craigslist for weeks and weeks for very cheap. Like as low as $3.

What I do see is pigeons all over the place in real need of homes.........making a few babies is fine, it's nice because you can rely on them to stick around...but I don't think breeding them will get you the kind of profit you are looking for.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kimberly_CA said:


> I don't see a huge demand, there have been the same pigeons for sale on my local craigslist for weeks and weeks for very cheap. Like as low as $3.
> 
> What I do see is pigeons all over the place in real need of homes.........making a few babies is fine, it's nice because you can rely on them to stick around...but I don't think breeding them will get you the kind of profit you are looking for.


My point exactly!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

James have you sold that white pair of homers that you have listed yet, just curious ? and how many birds have you sold so far since you have had your pigeons ,again just curious ? around here you cant even give them away ,that is unless you race them and your birds have done well in those races


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

Fantail

If you live in an area where pigeons are bought and sold in a "market" you could go there and find out what things are selling for but, prices are not fixed and buying pigeons is generally much easier than selling them. As a youth I don't recall having much luck raising birds - but if you start with quality stock from a reputable breeder (assuming you want to raise purebred pigeons) it will be much easier to sell their young. This does not mean you will profit from it though - like the others have told you raising pigeons is a hobby for 99.9 % of the people who have them. Get a few pigeons and enjoy them and find a part-time job to pay for them and you will get a better return on the time and money you have to invest.


----------

